
Show HN: Olokuta – Hire a landing page design team in 5 minutes - Felix21
http://www.olokuta.com
======
reubano
$1000 for just a design. How is that better than searching for a premium
bootstrap theme?

~~~
Felix21
I don't think any off-the-shelf bootstrap theme can meet your design
objectives, but if it can, go for it.

How much would you hire a designer to do this?

------
nautical
Sorry , but heres a little frank review of the offering . 1) The websites
shown as example are not good projects , the websites shown are very basic and
do not look like a 1000$ landing page . 2) If this websites comes up in a
google result , I would never trust it , as thrs is no information about team
or location etc is available . I may look for 4-5 seconds and close the tab .

------
wingerlang
Your images are huge for their small size. Like 1.4mb for a thumbnail
(actually it is a full sized image with some width set).

I hope this is not representative of the landing pages you would get from this
service ;)

